# Water dish problems



## FinnGirl12 (Dec 29, 2011)

I have a 10-month-old little guy and he's had the same water dish since I brought him home in August. Lately he's been excessively biting his water bowl, which is something he's never done before. It's a fairly heavy ceramic bowl so he can't knock it over, but I'm curious as to why all the sudden he's taken such an interest in it. I haven't changed anything in the way I handle his water or bowl. He'll sit there and bite it over and over for several minutes a couple times every night. I don't know if I should be worried or not. Has anyone else had this happen?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

That sounds very strange. Are you sure you haven't changed dish soaps or something?

Maybe you could try switching out his bowl with another new one, and then reintroducing his old bowl later?


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

I second soap possibilities. Do you wash the bowl regularly? How's the water level?


----------



## FinnGirl12 (Dec 29, 2011)

No, I haven't changed soaps recently. I've always used Dawn on it and I wash it once a week, but I replace his water every day.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Did you go from bottled to tap or vice versa?


----------



## FinnGirl12 (Dec 29, 2011)

I've always used tap. I haven't switched the faucet I get it out of and to my knowledge the water in it hasn't been altered. He still drinks roughly the same amount that he used to.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I'd be worried about him hurting his mouth doing that. You might want to consider replacing his dish with a plastic one to discourage biting. Ones like these don't have an easy edge to bite onto: http://www.petco.com/product/9768/Petco ... -Dish.aspx


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

LizardGirl said:


> I'd be worried about him hurting his mouth doing that. You might want to consider replacing his dish with a plastic one to discourage biting. Ones like these don't have an easy edge to bite onto: http://www.petco.com/product/9768/Petco ... -Dish.aspx


The challenge with plastic dishes is they're easier to move. Also some hedgies will try to flip them. (Not to negate your suggestion, just something to watch for if going that route)


----------

